# Grain-free Acana, ok for puppy?



## DarDog (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi, I wondered what opinions were for switching from Fromm's 4 star to Acana (just wild prairie and pacifica right now). I have a 5.5 month old Vizsla, who will probably be about 55lbs at adult weight. The switch would probably happen at about 6.5 months, when we are finished this bag of food.

I am just wondering if this is too early to switch to Acana or not. I wouldn't feed grasslands until he was older, and when he is around 1 year, we will probably switch to Orijen.

Thanks!


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Why not try Orijen Large breed puppy? Than at 1 years old, you can switch to regular orijen?


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Most of the Acana formulas are appropriate for a LBP, as is Orijen LBP. What exactly is your concern? If it is the protein levels, the current thinking is that high protein is good for all dogs - including puppies. A few years ago people thought high protein lead to developmental problems in large breed puppies, but now they suspect a high calcium to phosphorus ratio. Keep the Cah at around 1.2:1, and you should do fine.


----------



## DarDog (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm not worried about the protein, I guess it was more the Ca and Ph percentages (they are ok, right?). I was pretty sure the Ca ratio was fine. Also, I was just wondering if the grain free Acana lines were recommended for puppies in general. 

I'm not feeding a puppy food as per the breeder's request. She wanted him on adult food right away (at 8 weeks); instead we fed Fromm's Gold Nutritionals LBP until he was 4 months, then switched to the 4-star.

Thanks again!


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Another Fromm feeder! Yay!

How did you like the 4 Star line? My dog did really well on the LBP, and I've been thinking about trying their 4 Star formulas.


----------



## DarDog (Sep 6, 2010)

We're currently on the duck and sweet potato bag of the 4 star line. I don't think he likes it as much as the pork one, but his poops are more solid with the duck . But yes, I'm pleased with how he's doing on them.


----------

